# Do you plan to have children or be childfree?



## Squeaks (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm just curious. c:

Me, I want to be childfree for many personal reasons. I have nothing against those who want children or even children in general, it's just the decision I made long ago and stuck by.

Why do you want children?
Why do you want to be childfree?
I want to hear what you all have to say.

Remember, don't insult others who's answer is opposite of yours. This topic isn't for trying to change others minds.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 30, 2014)

I hate kids.


----------



## Mario97 (Jun 30, 2014)

I would like to have children one day. 
Funny, considering I can only take so much of little kids before I get annoyed but I think the gift of life is the greatest thing. It's hard to explain but I just know I want children lol.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 30, 2014)

Childfree.


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes 10 children xD, oh the reason is because there so cute and fun , and I want a big family so the house won't be quiet  I'm serious.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

I wanna have kids, but only two. I'd rather live by the replace-your-parents thing. pls no more population growth


----------



## Reenhard (Jun 30, 2014)

I dont mind having children but I dont mind being childrenfree. We will see whats the future brings me.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't want kids; my boyfriend wants kids.
His mom wants me to have kids and she's adamant that there will be kids or else.
I'll be stuck having kids against my wishes most likely, just to keep the peace or something.
I'd rather be "selfish" and have him to myself, along with a cat and 2 German Shepards.
I don't feel like I'm capable enough of taking care of myself, much less kids.
Besides, I don't like them. They're always sticky and dirty.


----------



## MistyBlue (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd have kids. Wanna give the parents grandchildren y'know? And growing up kinda on my own has made me wanna have definitely more than 1 kid. Maybe 3.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 30, 2014)

No. 

Absolutely not. 

No no no. 

Not only do I not have time for that, I'd prefer not to contribute to population growth as a whole. If I were going to have children, it would be one, and I'd give it all the care in the world, don't get me wrong. I'm not going to not love something like that, but, and I don't hate kids _really_- it's just not something I'm down with. 

Maybe we'll adopt someday and give a kid a home that needs one. Rather than creating more people.


----------



## Squeaks (Jun 30, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> No.
> 
> Absolutely not.
> 
> ...



This is also one of my reasons for not wanting children. c:
I feel the same about adopting, too.


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 30, 2014)

I want 3 kids.. :3


----------



## Saylor (Jun 30, 2014)

Definitely, I want four. I love kids. I don't really know why exactly, I've just always pictured my life with children. I can't imagine behind childfree when I'm older.


----------



## Zanessa (Jun 30, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> Maybe we'll adopt someday and give a kid a home that needs one. Rather than creating more people.



Yeah, adoption is one thing I've been considering, too. 
But I have time to think about that.


----------



## Reenhard (Jun 30, 2014)

I would also reather adopt than have own kids.


----------



## CR33P (Jun 30, 2014)

I _wish_.


----------



## Alice (Jun 30, 2014)

Nope. I barely take care of myself, let alone someone else.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 30, 2014)

I want to adopt. But I won't give birth.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jun 30, 2014)

I am the least person qualified to have a child and raise it, that is a big fat-


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 30, 2014)

Right now I plan to not have kids. I don't even believe in marriage, but that's another subject entirely. It's weird because I love kids and my dream job would be a preschool teacher if it actually paid well. Yet I want no kids of my own. That might change, though. Nothing is really ever set in stone.


----------



## hanzy (Jun 30, 2014)

I absolutely adore children! I'd love to have kids when I'm older! Either 2 or 3. I just think kids are so funny and adorable and I could not imagine going through life without having them.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 30, 2014)

Of course! What's our main purpose in life?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 30, 2014)

I like kids, but I couldn't see myself as one for a romantic relationship, much less a father. I value my freedom highly and see nothing wrong with being a bachelor for the rest of my life.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

My boyfriend wants to have children really badly, but I never really wanted to because of the expenses. It really depends, I want a kid now so I'm on the fence.


----------



## mob (Jun 30, 2014)

yes.. 
one son


----------



## goodra (Jun 30, 2014)

i don't want any

i'm very bad with kids, like i can't play along with them or do that "ooooh yes you're so good at this!" thing because it feels strange and it makes me uncomfortable. i'd probably be a really bad parent

if for some reason i end up wanting them in the future, i would definitely adopt


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

goodra said:


> i don't want any
> 
> i'm very bad with kids, like i can't play along with them or do that "ooooh yes you're so good at this!" thing because it feels strange and it makes me uncomfortable. i'd probably be a really bad parent
> 
> if for some reason i end up wanting them in the future, i would definitely adopt



lol same.. that's also why I would be questioning having one. I'd bad at acting like they're the best or w/e.. I'm too bold lol.


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jun 30, 2014)

Childfree please.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 30, 2014)

No kids for me. Thank you very much. NONE. EVER. My boyfriend and I agreed that we want to get our PhDs, be profs  travel the world and devote our lives to research and academia. Kids would just weight us down. Plus I have a heritable medical condition I wouldn't wish on the worst of people, and my kids have an 80% chance of getting it. Not interested in adopting either. We have 2 identical twin boy cats - they are our kids.


----------



## merinda! (Jun 30, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I hate kids.



This. I didn't even like kids when I was a kid.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 30, 2014)

merinda! said:


> This. I didn't even like kids when I was a kid.



Agree!!!!!!


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 30, 2014)

I've almost raised my younger brother and sister, since my mother works so much. That being said, I want kids but I feel like I have already had them because of my siblings.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 30, 2014)

No. I will not add to population growth.

If you want a child, adopt. Its better and no populatiob growth.

i know this might be controversial, but i hope the one child per parent law becomes a requirement everywhere.


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 30, 2014)

I understand the thought that adopting is a 'better' choice than having your own child. Makes a lot of sense, giving a disadvantaged child a home while simultaneously helping to stem population growth *a tiny bit*. 

However, I am going to have my own children, as passing on my genes is my innate biological purpose. Might sound kind of weird, but I definitely want to contribute my genes to the biological (and eventually, fossil) record. I want to be part of Earth's history of life and the process of evolution. 

Of course, I definitely respect others opinions and choices.


----------



## mylkette (Jun 30, 2014)

If I ever decide to have children it'll be from adoption. Mainly because with my current partner thats the only way I could get them xD But that's not for a loooooong time for me.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 30, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> I understand the thought that adopting is a 'better' choice than having your own child. Makes a lot of sense, giving a disadvantaged child a home while simultaneously helping to stem population growth *a tiny bit*.
> 
> However, I am going to have my own children, as passing on my genes is my innate biological purpose. Might sound kind of weird, but I definitely want to contribute my genes to the biological (and eventually, fossil) record. I want to be part of Earth's history of life and the process of evolution.
> 
> Of course, I definitely respect others opinions and choices.



_An innate biological purpose?_

Can you explain that a bit more? I mean, I understand 'passing on your legacy', I guess. And I can understand genetic diversity. 

I just- I don't know. I'm missing something, and it's confusing. Lol oops.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 30, 2014)

I was 4-5 kids. Mainly girls though. I want my first to be a boy and then however many I have after that, I want all girls.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 30, 2014)

I love kids, but I'm gay so...

I'd most likely adopt when I'm in my 30's or something


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 30, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> I dont mind having children but I dont mind being childrenfree. We will see whats the future brings me.



Same. For a while I hated the very thought of children, but now I'm not so sure. It doesn't really matter right now anyway, though. If I do have kids, I'd prefer to adopt them.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 30, 2014)

*Why do you want to be childfree?* i really ****ing hate children. a lot. some are cute, but there would be no way in hell i would ever agree to take care of one. i also think the world is wayyyyyyyyyyy too overpopulated and imo people just need to stop, in general,
but thats probably an unpopular opinion and i respect those that _want_ to have kids. like, i understand it, i just find the overgrowth issue to be far too _much_ of an issue.

on the other hand, i like animal babies. i will have cats and such instead of human babies.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 30, 2014)

I really want to adopt a child ( ^ω^ ) and i'm gonna love the crap out of them, no matter what they look like!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 30, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Of course! What's our main purpose in life?



to revolt against the machine of humanity


----------



## Amyy (Jun 30, 2014)

I cant see myself having a kid...

but we'll see, c:


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 30, 2014)

I can't even take care of my villagers wth ):


----------



## Myles (Jun 30, 2014)

I'd like to adopt one.


----------



## Locket (Jun 30, 2014)

I want one of my children to be born from me, and i want to adopt 4 Africain Americans


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jun 30, 2014)

That's a while a way for me, but I'm definitly going to have children. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 30, 2014)

Netflix said:


> I can't even take care of my villagers wth ):



oh same
imagine _me_ with a kid, cant even take care of myself lmfao

- - - Post Merge - - -

as a sidenote;
i actually love fictional children. like, say, my OCs have children. then, i can experience the fun without the mess and i get to skip over stuff  i can channel my maternity into fantasy~


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 30, 2014)

kids, my mom wants grands and I know she'll pressure me.


----------



## Amyy (Jun 30, 2014)

Netflix said:


> I can't even take care of my villagers wth ):



holy crap i laughed so hard AHAHHA this is so truee


----------



## Byngo (Jun 30, 2014)

Childfree omg I never want kids.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 30, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> I understand the thought that adopting is a 'better' choice than having your own child. Makes a lot of sense, giving a disadvantaged child a home while simultaneously helping to stem population growth *a tiny bit*.
> 
> However, I am going to have my own children, as passing on my genes is my innate biological purpose. Might sound kind of weird, but I definitely want to contribute my genes to the biological (and eventually, fossil) record. I want to be part of Earth's history of life and the process of evolution.
> 
> Of course, I definitely respect others opinions and choices.


Amen, I want *1* kid (or *2*)


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2014)

No children for me


----------



## Isabella (Jun 30, 2014)

i think i want to adopt a kid someday. i mean i wouldn't mind having at least one of my own but it's just not a goal of mine tbh. like there are so many children without parents and this world is just so overpopulated so i think it'd make more sense to adopt one.

also the idea that many people have (well, mostly older adults w/ kids) is that to be successful and happy you have to also have kids, like no lol. kids are so much work. not everyone is fit to be a parent, especially if they're young and have other priorities like a career or job, etc.

side note- i want a lot of dogs & cats hehe


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jun 30, 2014)

Tough question...

If anyone asked me just a few short years ago, my answer would have been "*No way!*" - even as a kid, I never imagined growing up and having children. It just didn't appeal to me.

But my feelings seem to have changed as I got older.. Now, I enjoy the idea of being a parent.

However, there _are_ a few things holding me back... Those things being:

*#1*: I'm single and don't think I can handle kids on my own. 

*#2*: I have _*zero*_ experience with kids. Never fed one, never lulled one to sleep, never changed a diaper... I know literally nothing about raising a baby.

*#3*: *Education*. I need to get a GED before I can even _think_ about having kids.

*#4*: I'm a closeted trans man, and don't want to even enter a relationship with someone until I decide if I want to risk coming out, or live a lie my entire life.


Then there's *#5*:
 I'm not keen on the idea of getting pregnant and giving birth _myself_ (partly due to #4), which leaves adoption. And.. I'm not exactly comfortable with that, either, thanks to some personal insecurities/fears.


So I guess my answer is: *I don't know yet*. My priority right now is getting my life in order.


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 30, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> _An innate biological purpose?_
> 
> Can you explain that a bit more? I mean, I understand 'passing on your legacy', I guess. And I can understand genetic diversity.
> 
> I just- I don't know. I'm missing something, and it's confusing. Lol oops.



Yeah, i'm not even sure myself. Like, I just feel as though that's my purpose, to keep my cells and genes alive through reproduction. It's hard to explain, because as I'm human I can fully comprehend and analyse what I'm doing and make choices, whereas other organisms are driven by instinct (_innate biological purpose_). 

I feel as though I'm looking waayyy too deeply into this haha


----------



## radical6 (Jun 30, 2014)

Well I mean you shouldn't just stop having children because the world is overpopulated, then we get age gaps and all that stuff lol. Maybe less people should stop giving birth, but yeah. Adopting is better


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jun 30, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> Yeah, i'm not even sure myself. Like, I just feel as though that's my purpose, to keep my cells and genes alive through reproduction. It's hard to explain, because as I'm human I can fully comprehend and analyse what I'm doing and make choices, whereas other organisms are driven by instinct (_innate biological purpose_).
> 
> I feel as though I'm looking waayyy too deeply into this haha


I think that, in the case of humans, we _decide_ what out purpose is.

I mean, someone else could just as easily say that, as humans we need to look after each other, and because of that, they feel it's their purpose to make sure that children who are in need of a new family are taken care of.

Neither of you would be wrong - or right, imo. Just... don't make it sound like whoever doesn't share your feelings is a failure as a human being. lol


----------



## Byebi (Jun 30, 2014)

I think the "world is overpopulated" excuse is usually just an extra reason why someone might not want kids, not someone's primary reason behind why they don't want any. But maybe that's just me?

Choosing to have kids or to be child free wasn't something I cared too much about as a kid. It was just, oh, whatever happens happens. But I'm leaning more towards not having any kids now. I'm terrified of childbirth (even though I hear some women forget about the pain afterwards) and I don't think I'm responsible enough to be raising any mutant monkeys haha

Though, I wouldn't mind adopting? Everyone I know always tries to tell me it's a bad idea, that there's too much work involved, but I'm standing pretty firm on this idea.
If I don't go through with it I'll just grow old turning my house into a zoo. Whatever works.


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 30, 2014)

polliwog said:


> Just... don't make it sound like whoever doesn't share your feelings is a failure as a human being. lol



Oh no!! I hope I didn't come across like that! Sorry, nevermind me haha!


----------



## Geoni (Jun 30, 2014)

Children scare me and I don't like responsibility.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jun 30, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> Oh no!! I hope I didn't come across like that! Sorry, nevermind me haha!



Nah, you didn't haha. That was aimed at both people who feel it's their purpose to have their own children _and_ people who feel it's their purpose to adopt.  (It's sad because I've actually seen people shame others for choosing to have their own children instead of adopting :/ )


----------



## Piroshi (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not interested in kids, but if I ever were I think I'd adopt. I just don't like the idea of being pregnant. Even thinking about it or seeing pictures makes me incredibly uncomfortable, like I want to rip out my stomach because the thought of having something living inside of me is awful. Unless I were with another woman and she wanted to have the kid, I'd rather adopt if I do decide to have one.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 30, 2014)

I want kids. (Maybe 2 or 3?)
I've always wanted them for some reason. xC I guess I just want to be able to raise my children better than how my parents raised me. I know it sounds bad, but I want to have kids so I can show my parents that threatening to lock children outside (And many, many other things they did to me.) isn't an okay way to raise them.


----------



## chronic (Jun 30, 2014)

nah


----------



## krielle (Jun 30, 2014)

Someday in the future. 
I'd like no more than two though.

Birth labor kind of scares me at the same time.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 30, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> Yeah, i'm not even sure myself. Like, I just feel as though that's my purpose, to keep my cells and genes alive through reproduction. It's hard to explain, because as I'm human I can fully comprehend and analyse what I'm doing and make choices, whereas other organisms are driven by instinct (_innate biological purpose_).
> 
> I feel as though I'm looking waayyy too deeply into this haha



I just- 

I guess that instinct decided to crap out on me- making more people just isn't a driving force. I mean, I'm at a point in my life where having a kid would be insane because I'm in college, so things might change. 

Honestly, right now- I'm dedicated to not adding to the population. And I don't think other people should do so lightly- which they do, which is frustrating. Plus, I'm not really the biggest- humanitarian. Things happen. Idk.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 30, 2014)

So I read a bit more of the thread, and I think you all would enjoy watching _Idiocracy_. I watched it awhile back, and it touches a bit on the topics here  (By the way, it's for a Mature audience only. Don't watch it is you're 13, k?)


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jun 30, 2014)

At the moment I can't see myself ever choosing to raise a child. I know myself well enough to be aware that I have neither the emotional nor physical strength to take on that responsibility... I hope my boyfriend never decides he wants to adopt.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 30, 2014)

In future at least one, when I've got a good wife, steady income and everything is right.


----------



## Capella (Jun 30, 2014)

kidz r cool so yeah


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 30, 2014)

I've always loved kids, and I want to have two. I babysit on a regular basis, and I help run the majority of children's programs in my community. I want two kids, and I already have names picked out. c:


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't want kids.


----------



## ForestRabbit (Jun 30, 2014)

If I were to make a good income and have a good flexible schedule,  I'd love to have children.  Since, I'm still not making enough income for myself, I don't mind not having any for awhile.  I'm still young.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't want kids. I'm not good around little kids, plus I'm messy and just not fit to raise a child. I'm a bit young to make a choice like this though.


----------



## Snoop (Jul 1, 2014)

Nty


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 1, 2014)

Depends on her honestly.


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone for contributing and inputting your opinions.  I love reading all of your comments and where you stand regarding this topic. I may not be active in this thread, but I am here.

I'm glad this thread didn't turn into a flame war. lmao.

btw


Netflix said:


> I can't even take care of my villagers wth ):


made me laugh through the pages until I got to the last page


----------



## Titi (Jul 1, 2014)

I'd love to adopt a kid or two.


----------



## Cariad (Jul 1, 2014)

Child free. I don't wanna waste my money and time in snotty little brats who won't even like me.


----------



## Elise (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes, I would definitely like to have children one day. I love children and get along well with most young kids, plus I have pretty strong maternal instincts.

I can't imagine children not being in my future and would be absolutely devastated if I could not have them for some reason.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 1, 2014)

I'd like to have kids, but not anytime soon ^^ Maybe in like 30's-40's. I think its nice to have children because its a part of you and the love of your life and its a new chapter in life when you've done your goals. I don't think you should have children if you feel like you haven't fulfilled your own life yet. Cause once you have a kid, you need to always put them first before yourself, and that's a huge commitment, and big financially. I never understood why people at my school thought that 30+ is too "old" to have kids. Are they crazy?? @_@ 18-20's is way too early and unprepared for kids. I'll never understand them. Alot of kids annoy me, but I'm hoping that non annoying kids exist, and hope my future child isn't a brat or anything;; I'd feel a failure as a parent. It's also always been a childhood dream/standard to want to have kids ^^ It's just one of those things like "i'm gonna have a pony, and a prince charming and 2 kids". lol


----------



## kasane (Jul 1, 2014)

Nope, not for me in the slightest.
First of all, I despise little kids and babies. I just cannot stand their constant crying and babbling...and yes I know that they can't help it either, but it just drives me up the wall.
I will be way too concentrated on getting a stable and professional job, as well as starting to earn a decent/reasonable salary for said job, which would be me when I'm maybe...22-24(???). Taking time off of work would already be a pain in the ass. 
The responsibility of having to take care of a child would probably stress. But the constant diaper changing, crying in the middle of the night, sending them to school, buying them stuff and discipline would also stress me out and I can't handle stress well.

But hey, I'm still 14 years old, and my parents say that I'm just too young to understand the happiness of having a family and raising your own newborn. Maybe I am, maybe I'm not, but I don't understand why some people are desperate to have kids up to the point that they would do anything 



Spoiler



My mum is actually an example. At first she didn't want to have kids as well, but when she was ~38 years old (yes my mum is old), she was desperate to have a child. And that was how I was born >_>


 And at Science we had to watch a documentary about pregnancy and watching children being born ffs. And a documentary of animals mating. My eyes are still too pure to see these I still need them to play Animal Crossing


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 1, 2014)

I wouldn't imagine a life without having little people looking like me! <3


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 1, 2014)

I would like to have two children in the next 5-10 years, but I'm really not planning for it as I have a chronic health condition which has the potential to be quite unpredictable and there's always the issue with fatigue. I'll have to see what my health is like when the time comes, and whether it would be sensible to have a child or not. I don't think it is fair to bring a child into the world if you know you can't look after it really well, so perhaps I will have to have one child or just have a dog instead.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2014)

Depends what happens. Right now I'm 22, single, no desire to get into a new relationship, and I've clear personal and professional goals I want to achieve over the next 10-15 years. A number of my friends have young children, and until six months ago I used to help run a group for 5-6yos once a week, but even so I've no real urge to have any of my own. 

If I don't have children naturally, and I can afford it, then I could see myself adopting in like 20 years time. But not as a newborn - if I don't _have_ to go through raising a child through the early years then I'm not going to!


----------



## Lassy (Jul 1, 2014)

I'd like to have children, but perhaps in my late 20s. Too early isn't too good.


----------



## ACNiko (Jul 1, 2014)

No "I'm not sure" option...

'Cause I feel like I'm too young to decide. Right now, I feel like I don't want to have kids, but I will probably change my mind in the future. If I ever want a child, I want to adopt.


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm glad I see a lot of people considering adoption.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 1, 2014)

I would want to have a boy and a girl. I'm sure one of them would end up being blonde (Just like his daddy) and one would need up with brown hair (Like his mommy)


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 1, 2014)

Alice said:


> Nope. I barely take care of myself, let alone someone else.



This


----------



## Eldin (Jul 1, 2014)

Childfree. The thought of shaping another human being is terrifying to me, I would not want to hold that responsibility. Also I try to keep my life as unattached as possible, so if I want to move across the world I can do so. I don't like being stuck in one place, and a kid basically guarantees that.

My father is the only one bothered by this, I'm his only child and he desperately wants to be a grandfather. I told him if he wanted grandchildren so badly he should have upped his chances and had more kids himself. ;P But my good friend (who is like my sister, and is my Dad's goddaughter) just had a baby, so I think he's happy with that. That can be his grandkid, aha.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

I wish the option "Idk" was up there. But I guess atm childfree?? I mean, the kiddies are cute, but only when they're not mine. So, ye, childfree for me.
I'm also not responsible for myself, let alone another life. Hence why I don't want pets either. :-\


----------



## oath2order (Jul 1, 2014)

Never having children here.


----------



## Keitara (Jul 1, 2014)

No, because I'm afraid of little kids and especially babys with blonde hair and blue eyes, they scare the hell out of me, it's a curse.


----------



## effluo (Jul 1, 2014)

This is a definite no for me. In the off chance I went crazy and lost my mind I would adopt. And if the unlikely situation I adopt it would be an older child.

Honestly I am too selfish for children. I have no compassion for them and I know it. I barely tolerate my niece and nephew..only because I feel like I have to. Do I think they are cute once in awhile? Sure. Would I ever want to have to waste my time to take care of them? No.

I like animals more than people.. I just don't see the appeal..


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

oh my god the poll is exactly half and half. /i have nothing more to contribute/


----------



## Cou (Jul 2, 2014)

Omg I skimmed through this and so far it's been No huh. What's gonna happen in the next gen lol.

I want to have kids of course, I love babies and kids and those cute little things omg. Like tbh I get jealous of some of my friends that already have kids and I'm just omg. But no I'm not planning anytime soon lol. I wanna be able to support myself first, I don't think I'll be happy to see my kids struggle with me. I don't think I'll love anyone else more than I'll love my kids (and how I love my mom) so yes, I want to have kids. There's just so many reasons; I want to see them grow up, to see someone I raised and put all my life to, to grow up and hopefully enjoy life (more than I have), and to be able to laugh with, to continue my bonding with my mom, only this time, I'll be the one doing her part. It's kinda hard to explain but I'd really love the idea of having a kid.

I did think about not wanting kids before but... Why wouldn't I want to have kids?

Now I just feel empty at the thoughts of not wanting kids.


----------



## Improv (Jul 2, 2014)

I voted I was planning on having children by accident, but I really meant I plan on being child-free.

I plan to travel quite a bit and I don't think having children would be suitable for me because quite frankly I don't need them putting my life to a halt in order to raise them. It also doesn't help that I don't really like children.

If my parents wanted grandchildren, they should have had more than one kid because they're getting none from me.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jul 2, 2014)

My plan was to be child free. I wanted to make a careeer out of myself (hadn't planned what I wanted to do yet) and travel around the world. 
Nearly 5 years ago now I fell pregnant and for some reason I kept the baby. 
Now I'm 24, can't even work a simple job because that would mean I would have to fork out most of my wages just on child care and I can't travel anywhere. I chose the life of having to attend to a child's every needs and then spending as much alone time as I can with my partner since he works awkward hours some weeks so sometimes I hardly see him (especially right now since after/before work He pops off to this flat to decorate it, so we can actually move in there as soon as we can because we're living at my parent's right now).
I never have much time to play video games anymore which is what I've always loved to do, I can't even afford games a lot of the time. I also can't afford a lot of things I need. Like for one thing my shoes are falling apart but I can't afford new ones because things my child needs comes first. I couldn't even have a hair cut for about a year because I couldn't afford that either.
until recently the toilet training was a f*****g pain and for about 2 years I would have to spend most days cleaning up p*** and s*** because he was so stubborn and would not use the toilet. This really was not an easy time for me because I couldn't handle it. But then again it's not easy caring for a person as much as you have to for a child anyway. Oh and for the first two years he would not sleepn through the whole night. Speaking of sleeping, if you're a night person like I am it makes it 10x more difficult having to get up at like 7 or earlier (whenever your child wakes up) when you can't sleep any earlier then midnight and you need a lot of sleep. I found that coffee has become my best friend for this reason. 

So the moral of the story is if you want a career or even just your own life then stay child free.

Oh and some advice:
If you think you want kids then be stuck around kids for a long time and look after them for the parents. So many people who have been around my kid have realised how hard it is to look after them (especially when he plays up) and they don't want any children.
My auntie REALLY wanted kids when she was younger. She tried to conceive and couldn't. Now she's glad she didn't have any.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 2, 2014)

There is nothing selfish about not wanting kids. I don't plan on having any but who knows maybe I'll change my mind someday.


----------



## London (Jul 2, 2014)

It's interesting that the poll seems to be split 50/50 right now.
Where I live, everywhere I look there seems to be kids having kids (no judgement intended here, just observation)
I don't want kids. At this stage in my life I'm working on completing my post secondary education and hopefully entering a great career field. I want to own nice things and do LOTS of traveling. Besides, my chihuahua is my baby.


----------



## pengutango (Jul 2, 2014)

Children terrify the crap out of me. D: I get along with children, but I can't picture myself as a mom. Maybe things will be different a few years from now, but at least for now, no kids.


----------



## Manah (Jul 4, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> I am the least person qualified to have a child and raise it, that is a big fat-



Then you don't know me. Considering my experience with noise that _just won't stop,_ there's a good chance I'd end up killing the child.

I don't hate kids, it's just far too dangerous to leave me in charge of anything that makes sounds and can't be turned off (cats are an exception).


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 7, 2014)

I plan to have kids. I want at least one. Maybe two but no more than two.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 7, 2014)

When I'm married and financially stable with a job, house and what not, then I will have children. Living in a generation where everyone is either having kids by accident, for state benefits or because they're bored I don't want to bring a child up when I'm still 20. 

Only then will I have my birth control (implant or the rod) removed from my arm.

Glad to say I have 100% never been pregnant nor had a scare so I am happy 

I am not overly fond of children right now, i think thats for the best. I like being an aunty, I can give her back after a few hours or so, I will enjoy my youth  *sit on tbt all of my youth.*


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 7, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> There is nothing selfish about not wanting kids. I don't plan on having any but who knows maybe I'll change my mind someday.



That's how I feel too, Kaiaa. I don't plan on having any kids myself. It doesn't mean I dislike them, it just means that I don't have an interest in doing so at this time.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 7, 2014)

Child free I have nothing against kids
but I wouldn't be able to care for one


speaking of Kids I will always laugh when people say things like 
"oh kids aren't so bad lol, they're so easy to take care of" "you'l be able to take care of a child if it's your child don't worry so much"

but yet when you someone says they want say a cat they sometimes get replies like
"oh you sure you can handle it" "having a pet is a lot a responsibility" "are you still going to love it when it's no longer a baby"

sorry if that's really off topic I just wonder why some people say stuff like this

((also not everyone is like this of course but I had my fair share of people who told me these things))


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jul 7, 2014)

My wife and I are far too child like to have kids of our own.  We stay up late being irresponsible, we neglect to do chores around the house, forget to do our laundry, we spend all our money on ******** crap, food and video games.   The kid would be raised in a dungeon, at 55 F temperatures, with small portions of gruel.  

But I hear the government pays you quite a bit if you do have kids!  Maybe I could get into the business of having kids, collect mucho pay checks AND make them do all my chores.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

No. And on the off chance I do, I'd only have one.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

Not for me personally, I have a niece and nephew and that is perfect for me <:

I have never been able to control my anxiety around babysitting so that was what did it for me xD I also have other reasons, but overall I find children very cute<3


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 7, 2014)

I plan to be childfree, nothing against children or those who want them. I just have no patients or desire to raise or be around children. ._.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 8, 2014)

I would love to have at least a child one day, I feel like it's my duty as a woman to have a child. I feel like if I never have one I will truly miss out on something so special in life lol


For women, I really don't think disliking kids has ANYTHING to do with having a child of your own. The love that you feel once you have your child in your arms is nothing like seeing or being annoyed/awkward by children or being near your nieces/nephews or not being able to take care of yourself. Hormones kick in and you feel this motherhood for your child that is indescribable. 
I remember my friend told me she never thought it was possible to love a human being so much as she loves her baby girl. The baby revolves around her life because she loves her and wants to always be near her, I think all the selfishness  you feel fades away once you hold your child.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jul 8, 2014)

Si. I want two or three of them.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 8, 2014)

i would definitely never bear my own children, i may adopt, but for personal reasons i would rather not have children at all.

saying that, i think parenthood, childhood and families are wonderful, but definitely not ever for me.

edit: i'll just clarify that the personal reasons i mentioned are not that i dislike children or whatever, it's a lot more than that


----------



## Zura (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, I'll take 3 please


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jul 8, 2014)

My sister's a lesbian and doesn't seem to keen on adopting or having her own kid, so I'm almost kind of obliged to, being the only other child to harbor grandchildren. I wouldn't mind having a kid, but at this point in my life I don't want one. I want to be at least in my late twenties and financially secure before I even think about it. I want my child(ren) to be raised under the best circumstances I can give them, I don't want to have kids as some sort of novelty like one day I see someone else's kid and go "Oh wow you're so adorable that's it it's official I'm having a kid oh wow I'm going to have so many of you wowowow".


----------



## Mafu (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, I don't mind being childfree or having children. If I do have children, I'd rather have just 2 (so there is at least another sibling they can play with).
But I'm leaning towards childree because I have a nephew and he's already difficult to handle mostly because I have low tolerance and I'm quickly agitated.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 8, 2014)

I've minded triplets full time for a few years and No, No kids for me. 

For those of you talking about genetics or whatever; A kid isn't a document of your life. A kid is their own person who has a lot of financial, and emotional needs you need to see to, and not just for 18 years. Pretty much until you die. If you want your genetics recorded, donate your body to science when you pop your clogs.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Jul 8, 2014)

Tessie said:


> I would love to have at least a child one day, I feel like it's my duty as a woman to have a child. I feel like if I never have one I will truly miss out on something so special in life lol
> 
> 
> For women, I really don't think disliking kids has ANYTHING to do with having a child of your own. The love that you feel once you have your child in your arms is nothing like seeing or being annoyed/awkward by children or being near your nieces/nephews or not being able to take care of yourself. Hormones kick in and you feel this motherhood for your child that is indescribable.
> I remember my friend told me she never thought it was possible to love a human being so much as she loves her baby girl. The baby revolves around her life because she loves her and wants to always be near her, I think all the selfishness  you feel fades away once you hold your child.



Not for me. I only disliked kids before I had one and now I hate them so much. I don't even like my own child sometimes. I know it sounds horrible but it's true and I'm not the only one. Also you do need a lot of patience, seeing as you're around your child all day you will have more patience for kids you don't see very often because they don't play up around you as much.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 8, 2014)

Childfree...
It is very unlikely I'd be able to have my own child- My health problems mean it would be highly unlikely that I'd be able to carry a baby to full term and even if I did I'd be facing significant health risks for both myself and my would-be-child. I wouldn't want to go through a surrogate mother as it probably wouldn't feel like the child is actually mine and most of my health problems can be passed on to my child so I wouldn't want to put a surrogate at risk either...

I would adopt though, not sure what my reasons are but I'd like to give some child/teenager a chance at a better life with a family- plus I'd most likely get to skip the yucky toddler years  But overall, depending on my boyfriend's stance I'm most likely going to be childfree- I'll fill 'the gap' with pets since my boyfriend and I can both agree on us adopting some rescue shelter animals!


----------



## Mylin (Jul 8, 2014)

Childfree, or have _only_ one child with someone that I truly love.
I honestly don't think that I would be a good mother.
I'm just really awkward with kids and I'm way too selfish/self-centered currently to handle taking care of another person.


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 8, 2014)

Childfree
I'm stressed too easily and after living with infants and having to look after some I'm just not having any
But I want my mum to have grandchildren so unless my sister doesn't have a child I'll probably get one and love them anyway
otherwise no i wanna be free wild and travellin the world


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (Jul 8, 2014)

Me and my bf wanna have kids. Maybe 2ish. And we want to adopt 1 kid as well. 

Idk about him, but I definitely don't want more than 3 kids though. I'd actually prefer only 2, but. I dunno.


----------



## Lotte (Jul 8, 2014)

I'd like to have at least two kids in the future. I think it'd be wonderful to have a little human being that resembles you to take care of and help grow into a lovely person.

I'm actually surprised the poll is half and half. Never met so many people that didn't want children! Not that it's bad or anything, but whenever I ask people in real life their answer is usually yes haha.


----------



## Mao (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm surprised by how many people said childfree! I can understand why though. But I'd like to have children. I'm pretty bad at looking after stuff but maybe I'll learn~


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm too young to say; I couldn't possibly speak for my future self. I refuse to make any serious decision on that until a long time from now, probably a decade.

Right now I could only see myself having one, _maybe_ two...at the absolute maximum.


----------



## Starlight (Jul 8, 2014)

I love kids a lot, so I'd love children. However, not anytime soon, I'll have to be closer to being an adult to make that decision. But most likely, yes. I love them so much sometimes I consider being a teacher, but I'd rather do other things with my life, although that really is something I feel like I'm missing out on.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd like to have 1-2 kids, so long as I can adopt them. Childbirth scares me o.o I could never be a single mother, however. I have an incredibly tough time saying no, so they'd probably become spoiled brats without someone else in the house ^^;


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 9, 2014)

no. i would never want to have a child.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 9, 2014)

Warrior said:


> I've minded triplets full time for a few years and No, No kids for me.
> 
> For those of you talking about genetics or whatever; A kid isn't a document of your life. A kid is their own person who has a lot of financial, and emotional needs you need to see to, and not just for 18 years. Pretty much until you die. If you want your genetics recorded, donate your body to science when you pop your clogs.



This. Stops all the silly genetic arguments.


----------



## Brackets (Jul 9, 2014)

I want to have a husband and kids some day, but my career comes first as I want to be financially stable before I have them.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

I want children one day. I often daydream of having a baby girl or a baby boy and being pregnant even though I know once the baby is born everything will change, but that's just fine, because I don't really sleep that much anyway. I'm so excited to experience all of the joys of having little ones around, but I'm not even sure if my body will be able to handle a pregnancy and I don't know how poor my health will be in the next 5 years. I'm 20 and want kids before I'm 30. I even already have tons of name ideas for little girls but not very many ideas for little boys.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

I want to have at least 3 kids, just because I'm an only child.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 11, 2014)

I do not want kids. I'm not good at responsibility.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 11, 2014)

I hate children.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

I plan to be childfree.


----------



## Opal (Oct 11, 2014)

Wether I have kids or not massively depends on wether I find the right guy or not, because I'm defiantly not planning on raising them up on my own :/


----------



## Chibiusa (Oct 11, 2014)

I used to want two, then it became me not wanting any because of how much the world has been going to ****, and now I'm thinking I'll either stick to none or only have one. For some reason I keep feeling like I'll end up with one daughter.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 11, 2014)

Childfree. Call this odd, but children terrify me.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 11, 2014)

I would love to have my own child someday. <3


----------



## cIementine (Oct 11, 2014)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Childfree. Call this odd, but children terrify me.



You were a child once.


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 11, 2014)

I won't say I'm completely 100% sure, but I'm preeeeetty sure I won't be having kids. I really have no desire to be wholly responsible for another human life.

My sister wants kids so I'm not afraid my parents won't have grandkids (they'd be fantastic grandparents). I want to be the really cool single aunt who travels the world and meets cool people and spoils my nieces and nephews.


----------



## nekosync (Oct 11, 2014)

I only want to give birth to one child, and maybe adopt a second.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

I want kids, but only once I have a stable career so probably mid-30s.


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

Why do you want children?
I feel...secure when I am old,If I do have kids I want them to go to a education well enough to give them a good income...Although the process that comes before that....is sorta....rejected for me.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't want to go through being pregnant and giving birth because of two things.

1.It has negative effects on the female body.
2.Why bring more children into the world when there are hundreds of thousands of children in orphanages waiting for a loving parent to scoop them up?

I want to adopt children from less developed countries if there are any more in the future.


----------



## nard (Oct 11, 2014)

No way, no how, no diddly-doo!


----------



## cIementine (Oct 11, 2014)

I want to have children, but only if I have a stable career. 
I'll never bring life into the world if I can't raise them the way they should be raised.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't want to have children. I don't really feel like I would make a good mother, for one thing. Aside from that, let's just say that I can't see myself doing what it takes to become pregnant in the first place.

If I ever did have a child, it would be through adoption. Unfortunately, that costs a heck of a lot of money. If I could, though, I would like to adopt a child in need.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Heck no I don't want kids. I mean I'll babysit my friends' and relatives' kids, and I have nothing against kids themselves, it's just that the idea of me being a mother is really terrifying. All the brownie points in the world to the women who can handle being a mom, but it's just not for me. Who knows though. I might change my mind when I get older.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't want kids and I'm not changing my mind about it. I wish people would respect this.
Because I'm a cis-female, people like to assume that 1) I have a functioning reproductive system, and 2) I want to have children some day.

This planet is already overpopulated, if I did have children I would definitely adopt someone over the age of 10. That's assuming I would be ready to commit to raising a child, and that I would be financially capable of doing so. But the fact remains - I simply don't want to have kids & I don't see my view changing any time soon.


----------



## n64king (Oct 11, 2014)

Hell no. For one thing I don't need a pooping peeing puking bank account training little version of me running around ruining things or annoying me or any of that. I don't want to be a bad parent. I don't want to bring anyone into this stupid world we live in, no one asks to be here and they sure don't need the shame of having a gay parent, that will never go away. Civil Rights in this country will get no where and once Ferguson + Gay Marriage settles down everything will go back to the old ignorance and restart in 40-60 years like it seems to always do. Don't need to put more children through that.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> I don't want kids and I'm not changing my mind about it. I wish people would respect this.
> Because I'm a cis-female, people like to assume that 1) I have a functioning reproductive system, and 2) I want to have children some day.
> 
> This planet is already overpopulated, if I did have children I would definitely adopt someone over the age of 10. That's assuming I would be ready to commit to raising a child, and that I would be financially capable of doing so. But the fact remains - I simply don't want to have kids & I don't see my view changing any time soon.



I agree with all of your sentiments. 
It's absolute garbage that generally, society expects for _all_ females to want to have children. 
Even worse when it looks down upon the females who have chosen not to have kids.


----------



## Coffee_Geek (Oct 11, 2014)

Agh u~u 
if my future wife wanted one then of course!
But I hate seeing pregnant women, I don't hate women, I just hate _seeing_ pregnancy. (I don't hate birth either)
I mean you feel pain(from what I've heard) and women shouldn't have to go through that much pain. Seeing women in pain just hurts me too.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I agree with all of your sentiments.
> It's absolute garbage that generally, society expects for _all_ females to want to have children.
> Even worse when it looks down upon the females who have chosen not to have kids.


Yeah :\ I have a cousin who's my age and already having her third child... My family is starting to push the subject on me and it's ridiculous. "Oh, but you'll change your mind one day!"  Why, solely because I'm female and I'm possibly capable of bearing children? It's ludicrous.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 11, 2014)

I'd have 2 at most, but only when I'm stable, my partner is supportive of this, and I have enough income to raise them till adulthood.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 11, 2014)

Marie said:


> You were a child once.



Yup, I know that... thing is, though, it's only through the past year or two that I've realised that. Even without that, the entire trouble involved doesn't seem appealing to me.

Funnily enough; you're not the first person to say that to me. Far from it.


----------



## Improv (Oct 11, 2014)

Coffee_Geek said:


> Agh u~u
> if my future wife wanted one then of course!
> But I hate seeing pregnant women, I don't hate women, I just hate _seeing_ pregnancy. (I don't hate birth either)
> I mean you feel pain(from what I've heard) and women shouldn't have to go through that much pain. Seeing women in pain just hurts me too.



r u kiddeng of course there's pain


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2014)

Childfree. I do not want the expenses nor do I feel I want them just cause. If a partner can't accept that, their loss. Also this responsibility crap is just bull. And at but not least I hate this society approval that you are not "fully" grown unless you get kids.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't want children because I don't know how I'd be able to cope.  It'd be like living through my life all over again, which isn't bad, but I'll have to see my child struggle through things I had experience with and I really don't want that to happen 
Plus, I would probably do a horrible job of raising children anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I hate kids.



this too.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm almost 20 years old, so at this point I never want kids. 
They're loud, smelly, and I just can't stand them. 
I don't know if that will ever change, but right now the thought of having a kid scares the hell out of me.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm thinking of just being single.


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2014)

necro p:
No I'll never have kids, the emotional and financial responsibility is enormous and I enjoy being by myself too much. I get plenty of exposure to small children and babies from my sisters anyway, having nieces & nephews is quite enough for me - I can spoil them and play with them and at the end of the day someone else has to take care of them so it's like win/win. (And the numerous times I've been drafted to babysit overnight have completely affirmed my aversion to having a child of my own.)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

I can't decide. I hate kids and rather just skip kids and just be a grandparent already, but I don't want our family to just die off. I don't know, I'd rather not have kids though.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 11, 2014)

Hmm I don't want any kids until I have a career and a well paying job, but then again in my opinion, this world is over populating and the world is too cruel to bring an innocent life and what not. To be honest, I'll rather adopt one than have my own because there are a lot of kids who needs love and someone to take care of them.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 11, 2014)

I love my boyfriend very much. We plan to have two children. There's a possibility of twins so maybe we'll be lucky and have two then be done with it :3 I know kids can be gross, but being a parent is a beautiful thing. As well as it's an added connection with your partner. It's a little version of you and your favourite person in the world ^^ though there is no way I'm pushing the little buggers out. No way. They're coming out my stomach. Idgaf. My boyfriend was like "I don't believe in c-section unless it's medically necessary" and I was like "no uterus - no opinion mate"


----------



## sylveons (Oct 11, 2014)

nooope. way too much work for me,


----------



## Beachland (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't know whether I want to have kids or not, I'm way too young now and I don't think I want kids (if I do have them I'd rather adopt than have them biologically) but that may change. It bothers me when people put down others for their decisions in this matter (eg "only an idiot would want children, they're so horrible")


----------



## 35mm (Oct 11, 2014)

children are horrible.


----------



## gumdrop (Oct 11, 2014)

1000% never, 3 reasons
I want to spend my money on myself
that whole labor thing would probably hurt
kids are loud and annoying


----------



## skylarfrances (Oct 11, 2014)

ughhhhhhhh it is so strange for me seeing so many people i used to go to high school with who have children now. or are pregnant. or are getting married. 

i super don't want kids. for a bunch of reasons that i'm not going to be getting into on an animal crossing web forum, but that's besides the point. i like the idea of children. sometimes i wish that i could be the kind of person who would grow up to be a wonderful mother, but the reality is probably going to be me living in some big house being a mega dog mom and i'm okay with that


----------



## Gideon (Oct 11, 2014)

I intend to have children, but not until I am much older and with someone I know that I truly love and will stick with me through it all. There are a lot of things I probably won't like about raising children, but the ability to give life to someone is something I will not be willing to pass up if I can avoid it. I wish to continue my family line and all, but yet I do have a lot of things dealing with having children that I'm not very excited about. I should note I want only two, I don't wish to have more than that. 

I don't personally see it as a negative thing that some people don't want children, it's probably for the best in some sense.


----------



## Beary (Oct 11, 2014)

I plan to adopt children in need. :>


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

Beary said:


> I plan to adopt children in need. :>



^^^^ This. 

_If_ I ever want kids, I'm gonna go with this route.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 12, 2014)

um i feel like the only one here who'd rather have my own biological kids..
Adopting one would be great, but I feel there's something special about creating your own child with the person you love (not that I've found that person yet), so yeah I'm a bit selfish that way


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 12, 2014)

The world's overpopulating as it is


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 12, 2014)

I really want to have kids of my own someday. :O around 2 or 3. But preferably just 2. One boy and girl would be nice. Idk, I like kids a lot. They're so cute and fun to be with. Sure there are times that they'll be annoying little sh*** but I feel like they bring a different joy into your life. Specially as you watch them grow. Plus I wanna give my parents grandchildren of their own. :')


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 12, 2014)

Annachie said:


> um i feel like the only one here who'd rather have my own biological kids..
> Adopting one would be great, but I feel there's something special about creating your own child with the person you love (not that I've found that person yet), so yeah I'm a bit selfish that way



That's a perfectly valid reason to want to have your own kids! 
I myself would just rather adopt. But there's nothing wrong with wanting your own either.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 12, 2014)

Annachie said:


> um i feel like the only one here who'd rather have my own biological kids..
> Adopting one would be great, but I feel there's something special about creating your own child with the person you love (not that I've found that person yet), so yeah I'm a bit selfish that way



I voted a long while ago, but I think I'm in between.

It depends for me, really. Having a kid wouldn't be horrible, but I'm sure it wouldn't be that easy, yeah? That being said, I would rather adopt a child. 

Also, I don't really think that's selfish. A lot of people have their own biological children, and I think that that's a valid reason.


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 12, 2014)

ugh... i really don't ever want to settle down like that, sounds TRES boring. but i suppose i probably will.


----------



## Hyasynth (Oct 12, 2014)

I despise toddlers but they can be pretty cool after 6 if raised properly. There's a very real motherhood wage penalty in 'murrica and I don't want some crotch spawn interfering with my earning potential. Also the thought of morning sickness and labor alone is enough to make me want to get my tubes tied.

But chances are if I can find the perfectly right person I probably will anyway and everyone will suffer.


----------



## oranje (Oct 12, 2014)

To be honest, I never wanted kids until I fell in love with my current partner. Right now we are not ready to have kids but I would like to have kids with him when I'm older and more money to invest in my child's life. It's entirely selfish but I want to see a kid that looks like the both of us. Plus my husband would make a great dad and I wouldn't want to deprive him of that experience.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 12, 2014)

~

I want to birth one, and adopt another.  It was always my plan to adopt from Africa, but that seems to be less likely of a thing that could happen.  That's alright, I don't mind adopting from within my own country.  I think it's almost...unfair to want kids when there are so many that don't have loving parents and get lost in the system.


----------



## f11 (Oct 12, 2014)

My mom expects me to have children but


----------



## AskaRay (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't want kids, ever
my mom wants grandkids but uh mom there's a reason you have two kids, ahaha

i'll take care of other people's kids; i actually like kids, but i just cannot see me raising one

though I do have names ready


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 12, 2014)

No kids for me, unless my future partner (if I have one) can convince me otherwise.

I'm not interested in being pregnant or giving birth. Maybe I'd adopt if I were to ever have children.

My sister asked me one time hypothetically if I would be a surrogate mother for her if she were ever unfit to carry a child and I told her no. She was actually a little offended, saying she would do it for me if the roles were reversed. I told her that's great, but I wouldn't ask her to do so. I think if you're going to go through all that trouble to have a child, there a children out there who are already born who are waiting for families.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 12, 2014)

I plan on adopting once I get a job and become financialy stable


----------



## (ciel) (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope. No way. I'd be a horrible parent first of all...anytime I ever think about hypothetically having kids it's usually in regards to some sort of experiment or mind game, and that's completely irresponsible so.

Plus kids get on my nerves...like I'm fine with them for maybe a few minutes but they require constant attention and it's so annoying. I can't do that. And they're a lot of money, too...having a kid would prevent me from going places and buying things I want. People probably see that as selfish, but I don't really care. It's my life, and I'd rather not spend my time or money on another little human. There's also the fact that I'm terrified at the idea of pregnancy and childbirth.

So one day, if I'm ever with someone and they want kids (and manage somehow to convince me?), it'd have to be adoption. Or like fostering an older kid would be cool, too, I guess. But biologically, no way. That'd be a definite deal breaker in a relationship. There's absolutely no settling on that.


----------



## Noctis (Oct 12, 2014)

Nope. I don't have that what motherly instinct feeling? Who knows maybe I might change my mind. I still feel like I'm young, but honestly even when I was a child I never liked other children.


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

Having a child seems ideal, but I don't plan to have one any time soon (maybe when I'm in my mid 40's or so). 
Also want to have a stable career in something I love before focusing on building a family.


----------



## Choke (Oct 12, 2014)

I dunno if me and my cat-boyfriend can have children.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 12, 2014)

Don't intend on having any kids in the next 10 years at least.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Oct 13, 2014)

I would love to have a pair of twins of my own and adopt two more who need homes. I have problems with sound (anything annoys me rather quickly) but I've been around my niece and nephews and its a lovely thing to care for them and help them grow. Sadly it will be slightly difficult because of my sexuality, so having children will be pricey for me  But I would only do this once I have a stable job and home to house all of them and our pets, and maybe a supporting girlfriend by my side.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

I never want children.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2014)

Childfree. Not in a relationship, never will be(probably).


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 13, 2014)

Even though I' m really good with kids I plan to not have any of my own. I don't want to pass on my learning disabilities from my moms side and the mental health issues from my fathers side.


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 13, 2014)

Good thing most of the parents of the users who posted in this thread didn't share their ways of thinking with the ones their offsprings have now, otherwise this thread would've received a lot less replies.


----------



## RainyCat (Oct 19, 2014)

Maybe I'll have one kid. I am planning on maybe adopting one, because I feel so bad for the kids who never had a childhood because their parents are drug-addicted.

Anywho, I'm 14 so I'll likely change my mind. Gonna wait till I'm at least 25 to even consider. But having one kid of my own would be nice. But no more than two kids at most for me, lol.


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 19, 2014)

I want kids but Im only 14 so Im just gonna wait until Im married and yeah.


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 20, 2014)

I want to adopt two children when I'm older and capable c:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

I need to continue my generation of redheads, so of course I'm going to have kids.


----------

